# Distributor problem



## chevelle3504speed (May 25, 2007)

Hello people,
I am working on an '87 Stanza built in 10/86. The distributor has gone bad, and I cannot seem to find a descent one. Advance auto parts distributor is a piece of junk. I have put 4 different Advance dist. in this thing, and none of them work right. Every time I get a different one, something is missing, or it has been used. Where would you guys recommend getting a good quality distributor from?


Thanks,
Andy


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

OUCH, I went through that with my '87 Multi when the rotor broke free and ruined the distributer at the same time. The dealer wanted $699 plus tax canadian, about 5 years ago. I had a friend who worked for Nissan at the time and he got me one for $400 total, a brand new one with a cap and rotor, still was a lot but had no choice. A little late but 5 months ago I sold it for $300, complete car with everything working including A/C but needed valve work. Are you sure it's the distributer that is your problem, I find it hard to believe that many would be bad? Try an Auto wrecker or a used Japanese parts dealer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it comes to ignition parts on Nissans, they only way to go is genuine Nissan. If you can't find a used one, then your best bet is a Nissan reman unit. You'll need part # 22100-D3502RE. It's for all T12 model Stanzas (1/86-7/89). MSRP is $415 and if you can get at one of the dealers at Parts.com - Find any part for any item for about $330 +core.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

A distributer for this car will only be available from a dealer anyway, aftermarket won't supply it. That or from a donor car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A1-Cardone actually makes a reman. distributor for about $215, but it comes without the modules. 

If you just need the ignition modules, you can get them seperately from Nissan. The exhaust is #22020-D4514 and the intake is #22020-D4513. They'll run somewhere in the $95 range, each.

Personally, the Nissan reman. dist. is the best way to go, IMO.


----------

